

Show HN: PenZen - Distraction free writing - feint
http://pen.io/zen
Ridiculously simply app.  Built it as weekend project to test out the new Pen.io API
======
ceslami
To me, the ability to make a tabbed space is essential to any text editor. Any
chance of that feature rolling out?

